# E2 Hitch Setup?



## Scotty B (Mar 29, 2011)

So we are upgrading our Jayco Jayflight to the 312bhs. We wanted to upgrade the hitch set up as well and the dealer is recommending the E2 system. Not sure if this is the right set up for the trailer? Anybody have this and how does it work? I was leaning more toward the Reese Dual Cam but the dealer tells me that it is difficult to use and that I would be fine with the E2.

We're pulling with a Tundra, Timbren suspension set up, 10 ply tires and never travel more than a few hours from home, maybe 10 times a year or so. I've learned quite a bit reading the forums. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

If you want to stick with the equilizer brand go with the E-4. That model has 4 points of anti-sway control and with that big of a trailer i would want as much control as possible.I use the E-4 and it works very well for my application.There are quite a few that use the reese dual-cam on here with good results I'm sure they will chime in also,as with any WD hitch set-up is the key take your time and ask any questions.Hope this helps.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I have the 312BH with the reese dual cam. I am happy with it. Towed it with a Ford F-150 for a year, it did fine, except on windy days, then it was some white knuckle driving. 
Never had an equalizer setup so cant compare the two.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

in my rush to get my new camper home i didnt realize that the dealer had cheated me by charging for a EQ and installing a E2. Not only that but they installed the 8000/800 version which is under rated for my camper. They made good and swapped out to the EQ 12,000lb.

I can tell you the difference was like night and day. Dont know if it was all to do with the 4 point sway control compared to the 2 point or not but my rig is sooo stable with the EQ 4 point.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You are getting a LARGE trailer....get the E4.	The E2 is not the right hitch for you.


----------

